# Questions about Nuclear Fallout Prep



## BriKai2 (Apr 27, 2016)

I may sound totally crazy, but I'm asking anyway.
I live in an apartment complex. We are not allowed to build or modify anything on the property. I do not have the money to build a shelter elsewhere either. 
Is it possible to turn my bathroom into a temporary fallout shelter until we could get to a real shelter in the event of a nuclear disaster that caused fallout to come near me? 
I am in a brick building. My downstairs bathroom is in the center of the building. My bathroom is already set up as a tornado shelter. I keep my BOB/GOOD equipment in this same bathroom all ready to either shelter in place or high tail it out of here if need be.
My thoughts were to completely cover the walls outside my bathroom in Mylar blankets, shiny side out. Would it possibly reflect some of the fallout back out away from us inside the bathroom if I do this?
I had also thought maybe I could set up a tent inside my apartment and cover the tent in the Mylar blankets?
Any suggestions what I could do if I needed to shelter in place during a nuclear disaster if I could not evacuate?
I also keep on hand goggles, masks, and KI...
Like I said, I probably sound crazy but I feel we'd at least have a better chance of surviving something like that if we at least tried. At least if SHTF and we died, we'd die trying to survive right?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

You would need a filter to allow air in, cover all window and door openings with plastic using duct tape.
doing the same to the bathroom will give you an inner security zone to hunker down in. 
Gas masks will keep the particulates out of your lungs, you can wash it off your skin.
The key here is to keep the particulates off and away from you as far as possible, this is real important if the element is generating gamma radiation.
You will need some type of geiger counter to indicate when the rad levels drop, depending on event, could be as early as three days to allow escape..


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Air in will have to be stopped/filtered.
Walls will have to be hardened.
Research, research---
How long can you stay in that room?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Why is the shitter your room of choice in your apartment?


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Why is the shitter your room of choice in your apartment?


well it has water, waste facility, reading material, shower, most times a lighter and or matches and a candle.. heck half the stuff you prep can be found in the bathroom


----------



## BriKai2 (Apr 27, 2016)

The bathroom is choice because it is the only room with no windows and it is the center most room. Already has the most protection. And it is already set up as a tornado shelter and has all my gear stored there.
And yes, I did think about the fact I can use my water filter to filter the toilet water if need be. Sounds gross, but if that is what it takes to survive, sure beats drinking my own piss. LOL


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Also depends on how close to the source you are.


----------



## BriKai2 (Apr 27, 2016)

I am 25 miles from the AFB which would be a target location and almost 15 miles from Vandalia/Dayton Int Airport which could possibly be a target but I doubt would ever be hit...
Also, I am North West of both...


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

The farther you are away from the fallout the better. You do not want to shelter in a 
room on the outside wall. The thicker and more dense the material used to build the 
wall the better. If you live above ground level that is even better yet (see first sentence). 
BUT you don't want to live on the top floor where the fallout will collect and and bombard 
you with beta and gamma radiation (gamma radiation is the most penetrating). 
Water supplies may be cut off due to damage or lack of personnel to operate/maintain
the water system, so you need a supply of water. You could relocate and place your food 
supplies and water supplies (especially water) to the wall of your bathroom or chosen room
closest to the outside wall that radiation will be coming from. The more time passes after the
fallout (radiation) shows up outside your building the better. The strongest radiation decays 
and and drops of quickly. But the weaker radiation can still be deadly over a long period of time.
The food and water acts as shielding to reduce the radiation getting to you. 













The more time passes after the fallout (radiation) shows up outside your building the better. 
The strongest radiation decays and and drops of quickly. But the weaker radiation can still be 
deadly over a long period of time.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

BriKai2 said:


> The bathroom is choice because it is the only room with no windows and it is the center most room. Already has the most protection. And it is already set up as a tornado shelter and has all my gear stored there.
> And yes, I did think about the fact I can use my water filter to filter the toilet water if need be. Sounds gross, but if that is what it takes to survive, sure beats drinking my own piss. LOL


it is clean water in the toilet tank..... why waste the water filter, unless you plan on drinking out of the bowl....


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

BriKai2 said:


> I may sound totally crazy, but I'm asking anyway.
> I live in an apartment complex. We are not allowed to build or modify anything on the property. I do not have the money to build a shelter elsewhere either.
> Is it possible to turn my bathroom into a temporary fallout shelter until we could get to a real shelter in the event of a nuclear disaster that caused fallout to come near me?
> I am in a brick building. My downstairs bathroom is in the center of the building. My bathroom is already set up as a tornado shelter. I keep my BOB/GOOD equipment in this same bathroom all ready to either shelter in place or high tail it out of here if need be.
> ...


I too live in an apartment. I choose my location the best I could. Away from the larger centers, and likely targets for nuclear attacks. On the top floor, three story, for added protection.

I like the way you are thinking, and have not thought up what you have stated in your thread. Just last night I was researching the best gas mask to get, and how to protect yourself from fallout. Problem is I have to prep for two or more because those I love do not see it necessary to prep. We all have our obstacles. Right now money is mine for the cost of two.

The idea sounds plausible to me. I would take Socom42's advice on the air filter and maybe expand to having multiple air filters in case one fails.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

I have studied the contaminated scenario so many times and it always brings me back to the same conclusion: If the zone is contaminated by NBC (nuc*u*lear-biological-chemical) the only logical course of action is to get out as quickly as possible. The logistics of protracted survival in a contaminated zone are klazy, and the odds of screwing up and becoming contaminated are sky-high. You gotta change filters every 8-12 hours, the stuff could be everywhere, invisible, odorless, airborne, dust-borne, or able to penetrate non-lead walls. If you try to stay in an NBC contaminated zone you will die badly.

But to answer your original question: To turn your bathroom into a protective environment, *nuclear *scenario, you would need to:
1) Replace the fan module with your own air filtration system (just build one into a standard 12x12 cover like the one you pulled out.)
2) Lead sheeting (available at military salvage yards, they use it in military vehicles for EMP shielding) for the walls
3) Geiger counter (Sportsmansguide.com & cheaperthandirt.com)
4) Dosometers (cheaperthandirt.com I think...?)
5) food storage in the bathroom
6) A bodybag for yourself.

Chemical or biological scenario:
You would be best off living in MOPP 4 and using the bathroom as a positive pressure changing room. That means that you would need a blower unit to replace the ceiling vent fan, but somehow it will need to be self-powered since the power will eventually go down because everyone is dead. If you have a gennie then you will need to venture out to refuel it, exposing yourself to danger.

So if you work thru the equation, you'll see that the best plan is to GTFO if the area is contaminated.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

The crazy thing about survival in a contaminated zone is that even if you have all the equipment you need, the risk factor is still sky-high. Your life-clock runs like a Goofy watch every second you are in a hot zone. The dangers are many: masks break their seal, gloves rip, liquids splash, ...Obama happens.


Run, don't walk.


----------



## Ronaldinyo (May 12, 2016)

BriKai2, it sounds like you are already way ahead of the game!

Surviving nuclear fallout is very possible if you know what to do.

This should explain it all.

WHAT TO DO IF A NUCLEAR DISASTER IS IMMINENT!


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I have something to ad. It
sounds like you don't have any room for a solar set up. So,, At least pick up some solar yard lights.
In a totally dark room it is amazing how much light there is from just 1 led.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I think if your that close ,, your toast ,,


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

I'm good with just about any scenario that comes along except nuclear fallout.

If it is a reactor that goes Cherynoble, then I just leave. If it is global thermonuclear war, well then I'm 43, I've had a good life and I'll just go out at night and rub my weiner and nads on anything that glows in the hopes of not outliving my preps.


----------

